# Raffle time again!!!!!! Year subscription to Rave Coffee



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

[email protected] has kindly offered to provide one of his yearly subscriptions of coffee, which involves two bags of coffee, 500g of whatever style you prefer, espresso or filter, in bean or ground, per month delivered to your door for a year. Details of the subscription can be found below please check it out.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/subscription-coffee

Looking for 30 people at £5 per ticket which will mean £40 for the forum funds as rob as knocked £30 off because it is us. This is another little taster before the big one next month...........

Usual rules apply, just cut and paste the list on the next post and add your own name, offer limited to one ticket per forum member and draw will take place once all tickets have been accounted for....

Good luck


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

repeat 1 ticket £5


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

repeat said:


> Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00
> 
> Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00
> 
> ...


Dfk41 1 ticket


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

repeat 1 ticket £5

Dfk41 1 ticket

jonners 1 ticket


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

repeat 1 ticket £5

Dfk41 1 ticket

jonners 1 ticket

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5

D_Evans 1 ticket £5


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5

D_Evans 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 ticket £5


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5

D_Evans 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

orangertange 1 ticket £5


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5

D_Evans 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

orangertange 1 ticket £5

Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

repeat 1 ticket £5.00

Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

GS11 1 ticket £5.00

Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

Daren 1 ticket £5.00

C_squared 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

systemic kid 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

MrChris 1 ticket £5

bignorry, 1 ticket £5

robti, 1 ticket £5

Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

SimonB 1 ticket £5

working dog 1 ticket £5

D_Evans 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

orangertange 1 ticket £5

Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

2.Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

3.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

4.repeat 1 ticket £5.00

5.Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

6.jonners 1 ticket £5.00

7.Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

8.GS11 1 ticket £5.00

9.Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

10.Daren 1 ticket £5.00

11.C_squared 1 ticket £5

12.billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

13.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

14.ronsil 1 ticket £5

15.Charliej 1 ticket £5

16.drude 1 ticket £5

17.MrChris 1 ticket £5

18.bignorry, 1 ticket £5

19.robti, 1 ticket £5

20.Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

21.SimonB 1 ticket £5

22.working dog 1 ticket £5

23.D_Evans 1 ticket £5

24.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

25.orangertange 1 ticket £5

26.Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

27.spune 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fab just three more places left on this folks so get in quick, draw will probably take place tomorrow.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

2.Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

3.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

4.repeat 1 ticket £5.00

5.Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

6.jonners 1 ticket £5.00

7.Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

8.GS11 1 ticket £5.00

9.Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

10.Daren 1 ticket £5.00

11.C_squared 1 ticket £5

12.billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

13.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

14.ronsil 1 ticket £5

15.Charliej 1 ticket £5

16.drude 1 ticket £5

17.MrChris 1 ticket £5

18.bignorry, 1 ticket £5

19.robti, 1 ticket £5

20.Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

21.SimonB 1 ticket £5

22.working dog 1 ticket £5

23.D_Evans 1 ticket £5

24.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

25.orangertange 1 ticket £5

26.Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

27.spune 1 ticket £5

28. ziobeege_72 1 ticket £5


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

2.Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

3.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

4.repeat 1 ticket £5.00

5.Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

6.jonners 1 ticket £5.00

7.Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

8.GS11 1 ticket £5.00

9.Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

10.Daren 1 ticket £5.00

11.C_squared 1 ticket £5

12.billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

13.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

14.ronsil 1 ticket £5

15.Charliej 1 ticket £5

16.drude 1 ticket £5

17.MrChris 1 ticket £5

18.bignorry, 1 ticket £5

19.robti, 1 ticket £5

20.Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

21.SimonB 1 ticket £5

22.working dog 1 ticket £5

23.D_Evans 1 ticket £5

24.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

25.orangertange 1 ticket £5

26.Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

27.spune 1 ticket £5

28. ziobeege_72 1 ticket £5

29. MarkyP 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One more folks and we draw tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wheres spukey . He loves a raffle does spukey


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

2.Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

3.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

4.repeat 1 ticket £5.00

5.Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

6.jonners 1 ticket £5.00

7.Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

8.GS11 1 ticket £5.00

9.Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

10.Daren 1 ticket £5.00

11.C_squared 1 ticket £5

12.billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

13.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

14.ronsil 1 ticket £5

15.Charliej 1 ticket £5

16.drude 1 ticket £5

17.MrChris 1 ticket £5

18.bignorry, 1 ticket £5

19.robti, 1 ticket £5

20.Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

21.SimonB 1 ticket £5

22.working dog 1 ticket £5

23.D_Evans 1 ticket £5

24.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

25.orangertange 1 ticket £5

26.Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

27.spune 1 ticket £5

28. ziobeege_72 1 ticket £5

29. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

30. bronc 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am happy to relinquish my ticket if someone else would like a go?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Go on then Ill have a go Dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.garydyke1 1 ticket £5.00

2.Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

3.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5.00

4.repeat 1 ticket £5.00

5.Dfk41 1 ticket £5.00

6.jonners 1 ticket £5.00

7.Walter Sobchak 1 ticket £5.00

8.GS11 1 ticket £5.00

9.Yes Row 1 ticket £5.00

10.Daren 1 ticket £5.00

11.C_squared 1 ticket £5

12.billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

13.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

14.ronsil 1 ticket £5

15.Charliej 1 ticket £5

16.drude 1 ticket £5

17.MrChris 1 ticket £5

18.bignorry, 1 ticket £5

19.robti, 1 ticket £5

20.Gamgstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

21.SimonB 1 ticket £5

22.working dog 1 ticket £5

23.D_Evans 1 ticket £5

24.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

25.orangertange 1 ticket £5

26.Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

27.spune 1 ticket £5

28. ziobeege_72 1 ticket £5

29. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

30. Spukey 1 ticket £5

Ok folks all done, Glenn will email you the forum bank details for the payment, as soon as everyone has paid then the draw will be done, good luck everyone, won't be giving up my slot next month!!!!!!!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I noticed this this morning but i have been too busy to get on here! Good luck all! I do love raffles and Rave Beans too! haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't miss next months raffle spukes


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ahh, I thought we could pay by paypal? In case it's bank transfer only, I'll have to give away my spot. Sorry!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In that case spukey will get the last slot, thanks for notifying bronc, I have amended the list...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hurrah spukey loves raffles , does spukey !


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

aghhh, too slow. I will be in the next one!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will PM all with Bank details shortly

The reason PayPal cannot be used is due to PayPal's anti-raffle stance

They will close down PayPal accounts that run raffles if anyone puts specific words in the payment section

This freezes funds already in an account and makes it very difficult to release them again (considerable time and headache)

I will update once payments have been received and the draw can take place


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please don't forget to enter your username so that I can tick you off the list

I have 2 people that I'm not sure who has paid - as no username was given

Please PM me so that I can tick you off the list


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Getting closer...

5 to pay but I have some unaccounted for payments

Please PM me with your account name if you are on the list below


CharliejMrChrisSimonBD_EvansJeebsy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Almost there now - 1 to go

Once done the draw will take place


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 yet to pay, but lets draw!

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So, after taking the list, randomising it, then randomising it again ...

The winner is *SimonB*

*
*

Congratulations Simon

Please PM me your address so that I can pass this on to Rave Coffee, and in return they can send you out delicious coffee on subscription.

Thankyou to *coffeechap* for arranging this prize and to all who entered the draw.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done simon and thanks to coffeechap for organising this!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Im going to stop typing my winners speech for these raffles,

well done SimonB


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done simon and thanks CC


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations Simon!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations Simon:good:

1 day just one day I'll win something.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Not fair! Boo hoo

Congrats Simon.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats simon..enjoy all that coffee


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Noooooo it was my turn









Only kidding hope you enjoy your coffee Simon and thanks to CC for running it


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone and especially those organising this, I'm looking forward to trying out some of Rave's coffee!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice one! Enjoy the winnings over the next year!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Well done! Thanks to the forum, Coffeechap and Glen!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations Simon and thanks to Dave and Glenn for another good raffle


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I for one really appreciate the time and effort that Glenn and Dave put in to these things. Also lets not forget Robb who without his input this year we would all have missed out on so much,not only this Donation but also his contribution to the DSOL, The Grind Off and more importantly Jampit and Fudge lol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done Simon!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry I've been out of action for a few days - I'll get my share across over the weekend if that's ok


----------

